# Dx for Late Prenatal care



## jsturgeon (Aug 2, 2011)

Does anyone have a suggestion on what to code late prenatal care?  I have been using  
V23.7.  Seems to be the most approbriate.  Any help would be appreciative.


----------



## cordelia (Aug 2, 2011)

I would agree with V23.7, I wasn't able to find anything else that would work.


----------



## ShannonH89 (Jan 10, 2017)

*ICD 10 version?*

Would the ICD 10 version now be O09.3_ and specified per the trimester?


----------

